
Show HN: O'Doyle Rules – a new rules engine for Clojure - gw
https://github.com/oakes/odoyle-rules
======
harperlee
I like it so much when a project tells you its limitations in the front page,
and compares itself with (and points to) possible alternatives in a useful
fashion; it should be standard! But is always awesome! THANK YOU!!

------
capableweb
Best video to see how this rules engine work would be to watch the following
video:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6_mDiH5_hSc](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6_mDiH5_hSc)

Zach shows how a simple RPG game is implemented with play-cljc and odoyle-
rules

~~~
stingraycharles
Thanks for sharing, I’m ashamed to admit that I never really “got” these rule
engines, but seeing this example finally made things click for me.

Am I correct that there’s a very large overlap between rule engines and
workflow engines, and one could use a rule engine like this to implement
workflows?

~~~
adamkl
I have been playing with the idea that a rule engine would work well with a
state machine.

State machine manages the workflow, rule engine determines which transitions
to execute?

Maybe that is overkill, but I've been trying to build a model in my head on
how to model complex business processes.

~~~
jdmichal
Have you looked into something like BPMN + DMN? BPMN provides workflow
modeling and basic decisions, and DMN provides decision tables which can
implement more complex rules. There are a couple frameworks which can work on
top of that to provide a system implementation.

------
kyleblarson
I hope I'm not the only one here old enough to get the reference in the
engine's name.

~~~
optimuspaul
I must be too old because I didn't get it.

~~~
tmh88j
It's from the movie Billy Madison. There was a family of bullies with the last
name of O'Doyle, and everytime they picked on someone afterwards they would
say "O'Doyle Rules". They eventually had an incident with a banana peel, but
you'll have to watch the movie for that one ;)

------
strontian
This author is really talented and creates a lot of interesting projects. I
spent some time reviewing nightcoders.net and the code quality is really
impressive.

~~~
christophilus
That link is broken. I think you meant this:
[https://github.com/oakes/Nightcoders](https://github.com/oakes/Nightcoders)

And that is now a read only project. So, I guess it’s defunct.

------
mischov
The author also has a Nim version,
[https://github.com/paranim/pararules](https://github.com/paranim/pararules)

